# Seagram's VO Gold



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

I like a good single malt whisky now and then, but prefer and can afford a blended Canadian whisky more often. I'm a big fan of Seagram's VO and saw the Gold bottle today. Anyone try this yet? I wonder if its worth the higher price?


----------

